# Need help with turn Radius using EZ track



## ExtremelyAverage (Dec 10, 2020)

Hello All! 

My Fiancé and I have decided to start an HO set and we are currently in the track layout stage. We already have the idea laid out with tape but it requires us to have 2 180 degree turns that hug each other the whole way...... is this possible with easy track or do we need to switch to flex? We currently own some 18" and would like our other radius to be larger but the next factory size looks like it is 22" which i think will be way too wide. 

Obviously we would like to use EZ track for everything but I understand if it cant be done. 

Thank you in advance for any and all help!!!


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I can't comment as to Bachmann track.
I use Kato Unitrack.

On a 4x8 form factor (table top), Kato offers:
2-270 19 1/4" radius
_and_
2-210 21 5/8" radius

... which work together well as "outer" and "inner" and fit fine on the 4x8 surface.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

You have to remember that you cannot have the tracks to close or trains passing may bump. 36" vs 44" should not be that much of a jump. As the previous poster pointed out Kato has more options. I have their stuff in N and it is very good stuff. And do not forget that the length of the engine and cars with their overhang is an issue.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

ExtremelyAverage said:


> Hello All!
> 
> My Fiancé and I have decided to start an HO set and we are currently in the track layout stage. We already have the idea laid out with tape but it requires us to have 2 180 degree turns that hug each other the whole way...... is this possible with easy track or do we need to switch to flex? We currently own some 18" and would like our other radius to be larger but the next factory size looks like it is 22" which i think will be way too wide.
> 
> ...


ExtremelyAverage;

If you're not too heavily invested in Bachmann EZ-Track, I would get away from it, and go with flex track. Not only can you form the flex to any curve you want, but the Bachmann EZ-Track system is going to lead you into using Bachmann EZ-Track turnouts (track switches) which are the very worst turnouts on the market. They have a very high failure, and owner frustration, rate. Look at the end of the attached file "All about turnouts" for a comparison of brands, and some very unhappy comments from Bachmann turnout owners.
If you want to stick to "roadbed track" (the kind with a rigid, locking gray plastic "roadbed" piece under each track section) then I would switch to Kato Unitrack, which is much better quality, including the turnouts. If you can live without the plastic roadbed piece, use flex track on cork, or foam, roadbed. It's a lot cheaper, and can be used as straight track, or the curve of your choice. You don't necessarily need to throw your Bachmann EZ-Track out. You can adapt it to mate with flex track. 

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## ExtremelyAverage (Dec 10, 2020)

ftauss said:


> You have to remember that you cannot have the tracks to close or trains passing may bump. 36" vs 44" should not be that much of a jump. As the previous poster pointed out Kato has more options. I have their stuff in N and it is very good stuff. And do not forget that the length of the engine and cars with their overhang is an issue.


I am using pretty short cars and Mocked it up to make sure they wouldn't bump but I am going to check on the trains now since they are longer. Very well could be an issue. Thanks!


----------



## ExtremelyAverage (Dec 10, 2020)

traction fan said:


> ExtremelyAverage;
> 
> If you're not too heavily invested in Bachmann EZ-Track, I would get away from it, and go with flex track. Not only can you form the flex to any curve you want, but the Bachmann EZ-Track system is going to lead you into using Bachmann EZ-Track turnouts (track switches) which are the very worst turnouts on the market. They have a very high failure, and owner frustration, rate. Look at the end of the attached file "All about turnouts" for a comparison of brands, and some very unhappy comments from Bachmann turnout owners.
> If you want to stick to "roadbed track" (the kind with a rigid, locking gray plastic "roadbed" piece under each track section) then I would switch to Kato Unitrack, which is much better quality, including the turnouts. If you can live without the plastic roadbed piece, use flex track on cork, or foam, roadbed. It's a lot cheaper, and can be used as straight track, or the curve of your choice. You don't necessarily need to throw your Bachmann EZ-Track out. You can adapt it to mate with flex track.
> ...


Thanks so much!!! I have more than i would like to abandon at this point, including a few electric turnouts i just bought but I honestly just want whats going to work best in the long run and so far every single one of you have said Kato. So Im thinking that we will have to bite the bullet and get some of that! 

I dont think that my local hobby shop carries Kato...... where is the best place to purchase their track and the other supplies required??? 

Again thank you for the help!!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I would agree to the suggestion of dropping the EZ system and/or any other track 'system'. Go with
Flex track.. It is the easiest to use, the least expensive and most readily available. It is compatible with turnouts
and other track accessories from most makers. It comes in
3 foot sections that you can cut and bend to match your track design...You can create whatever
radius curve you like...and you reduce the number of track 'joints' thus improving electrical conductivity. Most
serious modellers use flex...

Sell the EZ track and turnouts that you have with a Free Ad in our For Sale or Trade Forum.

Don


----------



## ExtremelyAverage (Dec 10, 2020)

DonR said:


> I would agree to the suggestion of dropping the EZ system and/or any other track 'system'. Go with
> Flex track.. It is the easiest to use, the least expensive and most readily available. It is compatible with turnouts
> and other track accessories from most makers. It comes in
> 3 foot sections that you can cut and bend to match your track design...You can create whatever
> ...


I think i will take you up on that thanks!!! 

Is there a brand and or model# of flex track that is preferred? And as far as Turn outs and other switching points would you recommend Kato as well? Im trying to figure out the best place to look at Katos product lines but their website seems to be lacking. 

Thanks Don!!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

ExtremelyAverage said:


> Thanks so much!!! I have more than i would like to abandon at this point, including a few electric turnouts i just bought but I honestly just want whats going to work best in the long run and so far every single one of you have said Kato. So Im thinking that we will have to bite the bullet and get some of that!
> 
> I dont think that my local hobby shop carries Kato...... where is the best place to purchase their track and the other supplies required???
> 
> Again thank you for the help!!



Extremely average;

I gather from your response that you have decided not to use flex track, but to continue with roadbed track only Kato rather than Bachmann. That's fine as long as it's what you want. You can order Kato Unitrack, and just about anything train related from www.modeltrainstuff.com or www.trainworld.com They are both good online dealers. As I mentioned the Bachmann track you have can still be used. It won't directly mate with Kato track, or any other track either, as is. However, if you cut the plastic hooks off one end of a section of Bachmann and off one end of a Kato track section, you should be able to connect them with ordinary metal rail joiners. Some shimming and carving out a cavity for the rail joiners might be necessary. I use flex track, not roadbed track, so you should ask one of our many Kato Unitrack fans for accurate advice on joining the two brands. As for the Bachmann turnouts, I suggest you go ahead and use them, but leave them "floating", that is held in place only by rail joiners. This is a precaution for when the turnout breaks down. According to what I've read, many have been non functional right out of the package, and others have quit soon after use, also a lot of Bachmann turnouts have frustrated their owners by causing multiple derailments, so I advise keeping your options open. Kato turnouts have a good reputation, so if a Bachmann dies, you can replace it with a Kato, with some adaptation.

UPDATE:

While I was typing my response above, Don R got in and convinced you to use flex track. Good choice. Atlas, Peco, and Micro Engineering all make good flex track. Atlas is the least expensive and widely available, so I would suggest that. Peco is excellent quality, but based on British, instead of American real track, so it looks a bit different. Micro Engineering is what I use, because of it's exceptionally realistic looks. It is also very stiff and requires a lot more fussy work to bend into a smooth curve. That's it for flex track.
Despite recommending Atlas flex track, I strongly recommend against using Atlas turnouts. Before Bachmann took the title as "worst turnout available", the Atlas "Snap Switch" turnout was my choice for that dubious distinction. Peco would be my first choice among commercial turnout brands, with Micro Engineering a very close second. Before doing a lot of buying, you would be wise to do some research. The file below are a good start. You might also benefit from a good beginners book. I recommend "Getting Started in Model Railroading" by Jeff Wilson. You can get it on Amazon.

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## ExtremelyAverage (Dec 10, 2020)

traction fan said:


> Extremely average;
> 
> I gather from your response that you have decided not to use flex track, but to continue with roadbed track only Kato rather than Bachmann. That's fine as long as it's what you want. You can order Kato Unitrack, and just about anything train related from www.modeltrainstuff.com or www.trainworld.com They are both good online dealers. As I mentioned the Bachmann track you have can still be used. It won't directly mate with Kato track, or any other track either, as is. However, if you cut the plastic hooks off one end of a section of Bachmann and off one end of a Kato track section, you should be able to connect them with ordinary metal rail joiners. Some shimming and carving out a cavity for the rail joiners might be necessary. I use flex track, not roadbed track, so you should ask one of our many Kato Unitrack fans for accurate advice on joining the two brands. As for the Bachmann turnouts, I suggest you go ahead and use them, but leave them "floating", that is held in place only by rail joiners. This is a precaution for when the turnout breaks down. According to what I've read, many have been non functional right out of the package, and others have quit soon after use, also a lot of Bachmann turnouts have frustrated their owners by causing multiple derailments, so I advise keeping your options open. Kato turnouts have a good reputation, so if a Bachmann dies, you can replace it with a Kato, with some adaptation.


Thanks for the advice Traction!

I'm actually really starting to be swayed towards Flex track with the cork bed. I just think its going to be such a pain to make all the turns meet up the way that we want. I'm seeing it looks like most prefer code 100 Atlas? Thank you so much for the website recommendations. I always prefer buying in store but sometimes you need stuff they don't have and I never know what online dealers to trust.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

ExtremelyAverage said:


> Thanks for the advice Traction!
> 
> I'm actually really starting to be swayed towards Flex track with the cork bed. I just think its going to be such a pain to make all the turns meet up the way that we want. I'm seeing it looks like most prefer code 100 Atlas? Thank you so much for the website recommendations. I always prefer buying in store but sometimes you need stuff they don't have and I never know what online dealers to trust.


Atlas and others, make track with code 100, code 83, & other codes of rail. The "code" designation is simply the height of the rail in 1000ths of an inch. Thus "code 100" is 100/1000ths" high and "code 83" is 83/1000ths" high. Either code 100, or code 83, will work well on your HO-scale layout. The smaller code 83 is simply closer to the scale size of real rail. Mechanically, either will work fine.

Traction Fan


----------



## ExtremelyAverage (Dec 10, 2020)

traction fan said:


> Extremely average;
> 
> I gather from your response that you have decided not to use flex track, but to continue with roadbed track only Kato rather than Bachmann. That's fine as long as it's what you want. You can order Kato Unitrack, and just about anything train related from www.modeltrainstuff.com or www.trainworld.com They are both good online dealers. As I mentioned the Bachmann track you have can still be used. It won't directly mate with Kato track, or any other track either, as is. However, if you cut the plastic hooks off one end of a section of Bachmann and off one end of a Kato track section, you should be able to connect them with ordinary metal rail joiners. Some shimming and carving out a cavity for the rail joiners might be necessary. I use flex track, not roadbed track, so you should ask one of our many Kato Unitrack fans for accurate advice on joining the two brands. As for the Bachmann turnouts, I suggest you go ahead and use them, but leave them "floating", that is held in place only by rail joiners. This is a precaution for when the turnout breaks down. According to what I've read, many have been non functional right out of the package, and others have quit soon after use, also a lot of Bachmann turnouts have frustrated their owners by causing multiple derailments, so I advise keeping your options open. Kato turnouts have a good reputation, so if a Bachmann dies, you can replace it with a Kato, with some adaptation.
> 
> ...



Dang you guys are awesome! 

I'm definitely new into this world and I knew it would all be very challenging but I thought the track would be one of the easier parts 🤪 haha. I think ill use the Atlas since this table is only going to be up for about 2 years and its going to be our learning table. The next table we build will be more than a 4x8 and we will be implementing everything we learn from this one. Ill take a look at the PECO and Micro Engineering turn outs and Ill grab that book as well that way I don't have to bug you guys for every little thing 😅


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

ExtremelyAverage said:


> Dang you guys are awesome!
> 
> I'm definitely new into this world and I knew it would all be very challenging but I thought the track would be one of the easier parts 🤪 haha. I think ill use the Atlas since this table is only going to be up for about 2 years and its going to be our learning table. The next table we build will be more than a 4x8 and we will be implementing everything we learn from this one. Ill take a look at the PECO and Micro Engineering turn outs and Ill grab that book as well that way I don't have to bug you guys for every little thing 😅


Don't worry about "bugging" us. That's the main reason this forum exists, to share information. Often this involves we "senior modelers" (aka old farts) passing on what we've learned to "newbies". That's kind of what we do around here. That said, reading the files I sent you, and the book I recommended should answer many of your questions. If you come up with new ones, just ask here.

Traction Fan


----------



## ExtremelyAverage (Dec 10, 2020)

traction fan said:


> Don't worry about "bugging" us. That's the main reason this forum exists, to share information. Often this involves we "senior modelers" (aka old farts) passing on what we've learned to "newbies". That's kind of what we do around here. That said, reading the files I sent you, and the book I recommended should answer many of your questions. If you come up with new ones, just ask here.
> 
> Traction Fan


Will do!! Thanks again to you all!!


----------

